# know why FORMICA was invented ?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

That stuff was like the cudzu of the 70's


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

RICK BOYD said:


> I always thought it was for counter tops , I was wrong
> 
> Formica was invented in 1912 at Westinghouse,
> They originally conceived it as a substitute for mica used as electrical insulation,
> ...


The amazing part is all of the uses for formica. In one of my past lives I made rubber stamps and we engraved formica plates to become the masters that we melted rubber into under presure. It really is an under-rated product.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> That stuff was like the cudzu of the 70's


:laughing:

I love it.


----------



## AAE805 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can also sheet the bottom of a sand board with it and absolutely fly down sand dunes. I love it too!


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

When a customer calls that his microwave is sparking like crazy often it only needs the "wave Guide" cover to be replaced and a good cleaning inside the cabinet. 

It is easily cut to fit from a sheet of Mica. 

Who knows maybe a cut out made from Formica may work as well? :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Never gave it a thought,but good info to remember.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My first pt job in 9th grade HS was at a mica and glass shop, I know the 80s when walking in any house , custom mica units and mirrored walls.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

AAE805 said:


> You can also sheet the bottom of a sand board with it and absolutely fly down sand dunes. I love it too!


That sounds awesome. The closest we get in the South is riding a spade shovel down a hill on a gravel road


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RICK BOYD said:


> I always thought it was for counter tops , I was wrong
> 
> Formica was invented in 1912 at Westinghouse,
> They originally conceived it as a substitute for mica used as electrical insulation,
> ...


Maybe so, but its true value to society was that it allowed fabulous interiors like this.


----------

